# Why the hell im doing that ?



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

Name: Barak (Yea, mostly me with fur )
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Species: Grey Wolf
Height: 6'0''
Weight: 190 pounds

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Grey/silver Fur
- Markings: A bit of white on the paws
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Several burn marks on the left arm, scar on the right hand and many other minor scars :wink: and missing patch of fur
Behavior and Personality: Appear to be a loner, but will do anything for his friends , protector, rebellious, patriotic, not very talkative but his face's expressions do the rest :smile:

Skills: Fighting, thinking, helping his friends, can handle a gun even with paws 
Weaknesses: Expressing his emotions, working, can't support seeing a friend getting beat up...

Likes: Fighting, guns, friends, beer, scaring people out ^^
Dislikes: School, every form of authority, good grammar 

History: Barak's story is a long one. When he was living in a small town, his house caught in fire in the middle of the night and he woke up when the smoke level was very high. He got out with three-degree burns on the left arm. Later, when he was 13 years old, his drunk friend almost killed him. They're still friends after that  





Clothing/Personal Style: Hoodies, jeans, collar
Picture: Were-Barak looking at the moon 

Goal: Finish his studies and move out  
Profession: None
Personal quote: "Where the heck is my tofu?"
Theme song: Louxor, J'adore
Birthdate: 04/30/1995
Star sign: Taurus

Favorite food: Waffle
Favorite drink: Beer
Favorite location: Quebec, Quebec
Favorite weather: Night time at winter
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Meat
Least liked drink: Wine
Least liked location: New York
Least liked weather: Sunny

Favorite person: My girlfriend
Least liked person: A guy I would've killed if some of my friends didn't stop me 
Friends: Ibuuyk, Furygan, Hitman, Milo,Richard !
Orientation: Pansexual


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice Fursona, Remind me not to meet you in a dark alley =3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Ive started correcting your bio at my home, was half done but had to go school, Ill finish later ='/


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Not a native english speaker?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

I told ya twice he was Quebecois D'=


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

most canadians i know speak fluent english, then again, i dont know many. Just not used tot hat on my part i guess


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

But there's a huge diff between Canadian & Quebecois, rofl


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Im a dumb american. what do i know =)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, you aint dumb *hugs*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Awww thanks =)


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank for Correcting my Bio your a Friend *hug*

Ugh....I hate my english Class....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Barak said:


> Name: Barak (Yea, mostly me with fur )
> Age: 15
> Sex: Male
> Species: Grey Wolf
> ...



Fix'd at last


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank,Il Edit


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

No prob <3 *hugs*

But ya really need to find a better pic ='/


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

NYA !!!

It my Fursona 

And a Friend make it For me...I don't backstab friend


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, srry, didnt kno


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

Nya it Ok !


----------

